# Anyone flown pets with Aeromexico?



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone here has flown their pets with Aeromexico? I am very nervous about flying my two kitties. I know they have to travel in cargo, which I think is terrible, my poor babies will be so scared  . I have traveled with them before with Delta and Delta handled them well. But I have enough skymiles with Aeromexico to cover my next flight, but I'm nervous about my babies. Please share if anyone has any experience with them and flying pets, please and thank you.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

It was several years ago, but my two elderly cats flew with me on Aeromexico from Mexico City to Los Cabos, and they were fine. The airline applied package banding around their kennels to prevent the doors popping open, even though I already had them secured with twist ties. On arrival, the cats were unloaded before the other baggage and hand carried to the terminal so that they didn't have to wait on the hot tarmac or ride on the baggage cart.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks makaloco, this is goos to hear, it makes me feel a little better. I appreciate it. I really wish they could fly in cabin into Mexico. I wish they would change that law. Thanks again!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

How old are they?
Why don't you give them a mild sedative?
I think that would be the easiest way and less complicated 
That's what I would do


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> How old are they?
> Why don't you give them a mild sedative?
> I think that would be the easiest way and less complicated
> That's what I would do


One is 8 years old and the other is 3. I would feel better if they could fly in the same carrier but they can't. I may consider giving them something, I'm gonna talk to my vet.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, one dog came from mexico to spain on aero mexico 18 months ago and the second around 8 months ago. I suppose it is cargo, but not precisely where all the bags are. The vet gave a sedative for them before they got on the flight and both of them were first on to the carousel at Madrid in fine fettle. Good luck.


----------

